# RC - Boot / Futterboot



## Pixelschreck (26. März 2005)

Moin moin!

Mich würde mal interssieren wer von euch ein ferngesteuertes Modellboot oder Futterboot betreibt.
Leider hab ich in Netz bisher kein gutes Forum gefunden in dem über RC - Boote gefachsimpelt wird. Hat da mal jemand 'nen Link für mich?

...und immer 'ne handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!
Jens


----------



## Burki (30. März 2005)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

Ich wohne in Niedersachsen (NWA) dort sind Futterboote verboten.


----------



## Feedertyp (30. März 2005)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

Hallo!


Ich benutze kein Futerboot, aber es wäre für mich kein Problem ein solches zu bauen!
Da mein 2tes großes Hobby neben dem Angeln Rc-Modellbau ist!

Also wenn du Fragen hast oder Hilfe brauchst! Ich stehe  gerne zur Verfügung!



Mfg Stefan


----------



## Onkel Petrus (31. März 2005)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

Auch Niedersachse.


----------



## HD4ever (31. März 2005)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

hab dieses hier bei ebay entdeckt ... sieht eigendlich ja voll genial aus !!! #6
bin ja mal gespannt wie das enden wird ....
brauchen tu ich selbst keines - bin beim ANgeln fast nur noch mitn Boot unterwegs ...


----------



## Pixelschreck (31. März 2005)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

Gut durchdacht das Ebayteil. Bei meinem Boot sollte der Modellbootcharakter erhalten bleiben. Ich versuche gerade ein Paar Bilder von meinem Boot auf meine Hp zu laden aber da sind gerade Wartungsarbeiten.... . 

...und immer dicke Fische...
Jens


----------



## sebastian (2. April 2005)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> hab dieses hier bei ebay entdeckt ... sieht eigendlich ja voll genial aus !!! #6
> bin ja mal gespannt wie das enden wird ....
> brauchen tu ich selbst keines - bin beim ANgeln fast nur noch mitn Boot unterwegs ...



bis aufn Preis schauts fein aus aber ich denk mit eigenbau is das billiger zu machen und nach eigenen vorstellungen ...


----------



## Pixelschreck (3. April 2005)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

Das Hochladen hat endlich geklappt. Weiter bilder und eine kleine Beschreibung von meinem Modell auf : www.pixelschreck.de  und dann auf Paula II.


----------



## Big Fins (4. April 2005)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

Wow Pixelschreck, ist ja ein goiles Futterboot #6 .
hab früher mal die "Düsseldorf" gehabt, steht immer noch bei Papa auf dem Boden.
Natürlich waren die 3 Löschmonitore voll Einsatzfähig :m .
Wir haben fast alles realliesiert, außer dem Beibootkran, ich wollte lieber nebenbei Schlepper spielen :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. April 2005)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

Die Boote sehen ja echt interessant aus! Leider waren meine Gewässer bis jetz aber immer so klein, dass PVA gereicht hat.


----------



## fishing-hase (4. April 2005)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

die idee hat ich auch schon mal.

aber mein vater hat gesagt das ich dann die fische gleich im laden kaufen kann!

naja, kennt jemand die Dolly von Robbe?


severin


----------



## leipziger21 (4. April 2005)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

hallo ich bin auch so ein verückter der sich so ein futterboot/baitboot gekauft hat aber ich finde es schon nicht verkehrt gerade an interessante stellen wo man zb nicht hinwerfen kann sprich unter bäume etc ist es schon ein enormer vorteil ganz zuschweigen von der enfernung.habe schon ein foto von meinem boot in einem anderen thread schaut hier


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2005)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*



			
				Burki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wohne in Niedersachsen (NWA) dort sind Futterboote verboten.



Wie wärs mal mit 'ner Tarnung als Ente oder Schwan!  #h  
Ne ausgestopfte drauf oder so, das wäre doch mal ein netter Tarnungskit für uns Niedersachsen  |supergri


----------



## msdstefan (5. April 2005)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

Wo steht, dass in Niedersachsen Futterboote verboten sind? Am Zwischenahner Meer angeln fast alle damit.
Ich fahre mit meinem RC-Boot meine Köderfische raus auf Aal und Zander. Klappt seit Jahren super. Zur Befestigung hab ich an der rechten Seite einen Messingdraht angebracht, der in Fahrtrichtung zeigt. Auf den wird der Wirbel gezogen. Ist man an der Angelstelle angekommen, dann fährt man einfach rückwärts und der Wirbel fällt vom Draht.
Am wichtigsten ist, dass das Boot über Strahlantrieb oder eine Korbdüse verfügt, damit es die Schnur nicht in die Schraube zieht.


----------



## Aitor (15. April 2005)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

hmm ich bleibe lieber beim normelen anfüttern mit schleuder oder Schlauchboot, das kommt günstiger und ist nicht so Fehleranfällig wie ein RC Boot. Wenn man den Aufwand bedenkt, Akkus laden etc. Vom Preis mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Pixelschreck (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

Traurige Mitteilung:

Leider ist das Futterboot Klärchen auf tragische Weise für immer verloren. Es wurde auf der Fahrt von Großrogahn nach Hagenow, im Halbdumkel eines Möbeltransporters, heimtückisch von einer übermächtigen Schrankwand erschlagen. Leider konnte nichts mehr für Sie getan werden. Ihre letzte Passion besteht nun in der Organspende für eine eventuelle Nachfolgerin.

Wir alle sind zu tiefst erschrocken und entsetzt ob dieses brutalen Attentats. Die suche nach Schuldigen wird uns Klärchen niemals wiederbringen.

In stiller Andacht 
Pixelschreck und Familie

:c :c :c


----------



## guese1 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

Hallo habe ein Futterboot und möchte ein Echolot darauf montieren.
Wie geht das am günstigsten? Es muß ja über Funk gehen (mit einer Entfernung von mindestens 200 Metern) Wer hat eine Idee? Gruß guese1


----------



## Pixelschreck (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*



			
				guese1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo habe ein Futterboot und möchte ein Echolot darauf montieren.
> Wie geht das am günstigsten? Es muß ja über Funk gehen (mit einer Entfernung von mindestens 200 Metern) Wer hat eine Idee? Gruß guese1


 
Ein SmartCast Echolot läst sich einbauen aber die Reichweite ist begrenzt. Dazu giebt es hier im Forum einige Beiträge (-> Suche). Höhere Sendeleistungen sind duch das Fernmeldeanlagengesetz und andere Verordnungen über den Betrieb von Funkanlagen nicht möglich b.z.w. unbezahlbar.

Petri Heil
Jens


----------



## Alexander (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

Ich benutzen kein Futterboot aber ein RC Modelboot, das läuft perfekt nur bin ich schon etwas länger nicht damit gefahren. Das Ding hat mich vor 2 Jahren mal ne Stange Geld gekostet und staubt jetz ein.


----------



## Seebaer (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

Hallo

im Vereinssee habe ich ein Ruderboot liegen und am Main komme ich mit der Futterschleuder zurecht.
Daher habe ich mir bisher darüber noch keine Gedanken gemacht.
Intressant ist so ein Futterboot aber sicherlich.


----------



## guese1 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

Hallo es ist ein Futterboot Katamaran Fischfeeder professional im Angebot mit einem Funkecholot das eine Reichweite von 250m hat.Aber schweineteuer.
Gesammt mit Echolot ca.1500euronen das echolot alleine ca 500. wer weiss
was das für ein Echolot ist?Könnte man bei eigenem Boot instalieren.
Gruß guese1


----------



## Larzyrius (7. März 2008)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

@pixelschreck:
Suchst Du noch Links zum Thema Futterboot / Baitboat?

Hier mal ein Forum, wo sich reichlich über den Eigenbau von Futterbooten und Details dazu unterhalten wird, also Technik, Zubehör, Echolot etc.

www.tacklebrothers.de


----------



## magic feeder (7. März 2008)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

also ich finde futterboote generell interessant..... wenn die preise nur nicht so hoch wären


----------



## Alex.k (7. März 2008)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

Wie ist das mit dem Echolot, wie sehe ich was wen es an Bord ist? (auf dem Boot) Kann mir das einer erklären.
Wird das irgendwie abgespeichert?

Habe vor langer Zeit für einen hier im Forum eine Zeichnung gemacht, Kippvorrichtung, vielleicht wird es gebraucht.


----------



## jkc (7. März 2008)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*

Hi, das mit dem Echolot funktioniert, indem nur der Echolotgeber + Sender im Boot sind und Du mit Bildschirm + Empfänger am Ufer stehst. Das Signal wird also auch per Funk übertragen...


----------



## Alex.k (8. März 2008)

*AW: RC - Boot / Futterboot*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, das mit dem Echolot funktioniert, indem nur der Echolotgeber + Sender im Boot sind und Du mit Bildschirm + Empfänger am Ufer stehst. Das Signal wird also auch per Funk übertragen...



Ahh Cool, habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen.


----------

